# NSW Mangrove Creek Bass



## Guest (Mar 14, 2013)

Jeepers Occy! A trip report! I'll look forward to it. Hope you got amongst em.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2013)

Jeepers Occy! A trip report! I'll look forward to it. Hope you got amongst em.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice report Occy. Gotta love the wild bass on the surface. The strikes are always so impressive.


----------



## whiskymac (Sep 11, 2012)

30 years back before they extended the freeway we use to fish just upstream of the road. We would scrub bash our way into the opposite side of the creek from were we intended to fish that night and put some broadsheet paper up in the trees. We would come back that night with jitterbugs or similar surface lures. Dark nights were best, we could just make out our targets on the other side of the creek. It was all blind fishing with the ears doing the listening and remember to pause until you felt the weight before lifting the rod. Exciting fishing. I moved away about thirty odd years ago and tried to find the spot a while back but think the freeway has run over it. Pity.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Stunning location !

Suspect any fish from their would be a bonus 

PS. 2nd photo, 9.9 out of 10 ; last photo 10 out of 10 (envious)

Steve


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Enjoyable read occy, and good you found a couple of bass mate.

That old cruiser in the last pic sure some real character, and reckon the owner would have a million yarns over a couple of coldies.


----------

